# Tomar el tranvía y el tren.



## spielenschach

Wie heißt in deutsch "Tomar el tranvía y el tren", den Zug, den  Straßenbahn zu fangen?
Danke


----------



## Demurral

einen Zug hinzu ORT(tren) // die U-Bahn (metro) // die S-Bahn (tranvía) 

NEHMEN (nimmt, nahm, genommen), tomar

tal vez FAHREN (färt, fuhr, gefahren), conducir o ir en un vehiculo.

i cambiando un poco la frase, MIT+(uno de los tres) gehen (geht, ging, gegangen).

Ich höffe ja, dass ich dir von Hilfe ware.¿? ¿Estaría bien esto?


Agur!!


----------



## spielenschach

Muchas gracias


----------



## ErOtto

Demurral said:


> die S-Bahn (tranvía)
> S-Bahn no es tranvía. Tranvía es Strassenbahn. S-Bahn = Stadtschnellbahn (tren de cercanías)
> 
> NEHMEN = tomar  Den Zug / Die S-Bahn/Strassenbahn nehmen.
> 
> tal vez FAHREN (färt, fuhr, gefahren), conducir o ir en un vehiculo.
> 
> *Y* cambiando un poco la frase, MIT+(uno de los tres) gehen (geht, ging, gegangen).  mit dem Zug / der S-Bahn/Strassenbahn fahren.
> 
> Ich höffe ja, dass ich dir von Hilfe ware.¿? ¿Estaría bien esto? _"Masomenos"_
> Ich hoffe, ich habe Dir herfen können.


 
Un par de comentarios en azul. 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Demurral

ErOtto said:


> Un par de comentarios en azul.
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


Gracias muchas!


----------



## muycuriosa

Y para aquellos cuyo teclado lo permite (???): incluso después de la reforma de la ortografía es 'Straßenbahn' con 'ß' porque la 'a' de Straßenbahn es una vocal larga y por eso no se ha cambiado la 'ß' por 'ss'.

Saludos


----------



## Spharadi

Hay varias formas: 
1.  Si estás conversando con alguien y le dices como despedida "debo tomar le tren"  eso lo puedes expresar asi: "Ich muss jetzt auf den Zug".  
2. Si le cuentas a alguien que para llegar a la casa de tu amiga necesitas tomar el tren puedes decir: Ich fahre dorthin mit dem Zug"
3. Y si quieres decir que vas a tu trabajo con el tranvia: Zur Arbeit fahre ich mit der Straßenbahn. 
4 si alguien te preguntase: Wie gehts du dorthin?  tú puedes contestar, Mit dem Zug/ mit der Straßenbahn/mit der U-Bahn/Mit dem Schnellzug usw.


----------

